
Please get an ergonomic computer desk - dasboot
http://deskfair.com/
======
midnightmonster
My treadmill desk, built from a $400 walmart treadmill, pieces of my former
Ikea 'Jerker' desk, and a $30 metal shelf from Costco.

<http://letterblock.com/images/treadmill_desk.jpg>

So obviously I can do walking at various speeds and inclines (usually 2 mph at
4 degrees) or standing. I have an ergo standing mat that I put on top of the
treadmill if I'm going to be standing for a bit. Whenever I get the rest of
this office cleaned up enough, I'll look for a small easy chair for occasional
resting or iPad use. Off camera there's also a stand fan, which you may need
if you walk for hours and your office window faces south in Florida. (My
office has always been hot, and I find that moving actually makes it more
bearable.)

~~~
zephjc
How do you find coding while walking? It seems like one's body would jostle
too much to be able to concentrate well.

~~~
midnightmonster
I often pace while thinking. An ongoing frustration for me has been having to
sit down or otherwise stop to record what I'm thinking about. If you can't
relate to that at all, then the treadmill desk might not be a good fit for
you, or at least not for the same reasons it is for me.

------
joeld42
Another cheaper option is a standing desk with a high office chair. I used one
of these for about two years and it did make a positive difference. You can
stand or sit and it costs no more than a regular desk. (My workplace uses
desks from Ikea, they are cheap and comfortable)

Unfortunately, I like to switch between 'sit', 'stand' and 'slouch'; slouch
being reserved for when I'm really "in the zone". I missed that option and
eventually went back to a sitting desk. I'd love to try one of these
mechanical ones.

~~~
dasboot
The slouching when in the zone is true for me as well, which is why the pure
standing or standing / tall sitting are not a good option for me personally.
They just kill certain types of productivity.

Adjustable sit-stand desks are just unbeatable in terms of being least
disruptive. Whether the cost can be reasonably written off as an investment in
better health and productivity really depends. Long term, I think it's very
worth it, but the initial cost does sting somewhat.

~~~
bitwize
What about standing desk + high bar stool style seat to rest your ass on?

My dad's drafting table setup was similar to this.

~~~
dasboot
I've played with that setup as well and it works ok, but not great.

One problem is that the bar stools are hard to get on and then move to be
positioned properly.

Another problem is that leaning against the edge often doesn't work well,
because a) the chair keeps slipping back and b) you rest your butt on a narrow
edge which presses on nerves, blood vessels and bones, making it very
uncomfortable.

I've tried lab stools, ironing chairs, bar stools, etc. and the problems are
similar. Drafting chairs could work, but are too short for me - made for tall
sitting desks (drafting table), not standing height.

I can think of two potentially comfortable solutions I haven't really tried
yet:

1\. A thick, padded round bar like they have on the London tube and other
trains to lean against. This could be mounted on a wall, which eliminates the
sliding away problem.

2\. There are (expensive) saddle chairs - where you sit upright on a wide and
split bicycle type seat that puts you at ergonomically healthier angles (135
degrees from thigh to back instead of 90 degrees of "normal" sitting). No
leaning/slouching possible on those though. Further problem: Sitting on your
reproductive organs for long hours may be uncomfortable and unhealthy.

------
dasboot
I made this site, trying to build a useful buying guide.

I'll be in and out, but feel free to ask any questions here or through the
contact form on the site. I'll try my best to get back in a reasonable time
frame.

I'd also appreciate any feedback on the technical/marketing aspects of the
site.

Thanks! Ben

~~~
terra_t
I think the products are too expensive. This guy made his own standing desk
for $0.00 (reusing stuff lying around the house) and then added sit/stand
capability by adding a drafting chair from Staples for about $120...

<http://www.flickr.com/photos/paul_houle/4681895723/>

~~~
dasboot
I agree, they are expensive, and I'm actually planning on adding a do-it-
yourself section with solutions like the one you've referenced.

Some people pay a lot of money for fancy office chairs though (Aerons for
example), and I'd always advise to go with a sit-stand desk.

Drafting chairs with a tall desk are certainly worth a try, but it can be
difficult to impossible to get the same relative height sitting on the
drafting chair and standing up - this can put your wrists at a very
uncomfortable angle when typing for example. (I'm pretty tall, maybe that's
why this hasn't worked so well for me).

------
samratjp
Yup, another maserati problem at hand judging from the prices. But, yeah an
ergonomic workstation does make all the difference.

------
marijn
Can anyone recommend something that can be ordered in Europe (Germany) without
paying a fortune in shipping costs?

~~~
dasboot
The brand situation in Europe is very different. One of the cheaper ones that
looks decent (haven't seen it IRL though), is the below for 499 Euros.

[http://aktivshop.de/catalog/elektrisch-hhenverstellbarer-
sch...](http://aktivshop.de/catalog/elektrisch-hhenverstellbarer-
schreibtisch-p-4706.html)

The following page has a listing, but I can't say anything about
quality/credibility of products/suppliers:

[http://www.bueromoebel-werksverkauf.de/inwerk_bm/steh-
sitz-t...](http://www.bueromoebel-werksverkauf.de/inwerk_bm/steh-sitz-
tische_seite_1.htm)

If more people are interested I can investigate European options as well.

If you find anything, it would be nice if you could share it with me via the
contact form on my site, so I can look into adding it.

